# raft purchase advice?



## salmonriver (Jan 6, 2016)

i was thinking off buying this raft for drifting my favorite rivers does anybody know what kind it is or if its off good quality


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

What raft? We need a pic or link or something.

btw, I removed the duplicate of this thread...


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

that invisible imaginary raft should be able to do whatever you want it to do. Go for it! spend however much money on it you want.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I once floated 'THIS" raft down a river. It was fun. I would do it again. But in reality, I like that raft much better. You should just buy that raft.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd buy "this" raft over "that" raft any day......


----------



## salmonriver (Jan 6, 2016)

i finaly was able to upload some pics of this raft


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Looks like a class 1 or 2 boat that has only two chambers and is a bail bucket boat to boot. I'd personally pass on that boat no matter what the price.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

All in all it looks to be in good shape and may I dare say a step up from the cheapest of boats. I really wouldn't want to trust the raft beyond road side boating or be willing to walk out if need be. I'd run that boat in up to mild straight forward class 3. Hell if I had a need for a small raft to dink around in and put in the trunk of my car, then I might give 50 US bucks of it. If you were hoping to do long or overniters then I'd pass completely.

Just guessing, is it a campmore?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a yellow boat similar to that one, that I dug out of the trash in japan in the early 90's (still holds air with no patches) not a very big boat (very small) the only thing I've ever used it for was snorkeling in japan, and I've run it down the boise river (in boise) but you can ride an inflatable sleeping pad down that stretch.. for $50 or less.. it's probably an okay toy.


----------



## salmonriver (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks i really appreciate the info. i might buy it if the price can come down a bit there asking 250 just for somthing to get started im also looking at a avon adventurer for 1000 i want if it goes through thanks again


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

You'd probly be better served by the avon . A grand may very well be a good price if in good condition, avon is one of the better boats to have been made, ask the buzz about that boat if ya get pics.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

What are your "favorite rivers" you're planning on running? If they are anything more than easy water I wouldn't waste ANY money on that thing. It will not serve you well on whitewater trips and you're better off spending your money on a bigger and/or better boat.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

To borrow a page from river runners "Swim Over To an Avon Raft".


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

You'll get your money back out of the Avon if you ever want to sell it. $1000 is a very good price and you could possibly sell it for more than that. The other raft......you might be lucky to resell it for $50. Good luck on scoring the Avon.


----------

